# Neon Green Grass Blades...



## sars4619 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi - Newbie here & in need of advice - how to resolve bright green grass!

I recently got my front lawn hydroseeded & it grew in beautifully since May just outside of Boston, MA. (KBG, Rye, Fescue)
About 2 weeks ago I notice a new brighter green growth in 2 rather large spots. 
Is this nutsedge? 
Or what could it be.
Appreciate your insight and expertise!


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Nutsedge maybe?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Hard to tell much of anything from this pictures. Remember sedges have edges, pick a plant and roll it between your fingers. Should feel triangular.

Seems early for nut sedge of that maturity but I am not exact on timing.


----------



## Lpv777 (Jun 16, 2019)

Looks like nutsedge. Its popping up in my lawn now on long island.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thats yellow nutsedge. Get Sedge Ender® RTU by Bonide. It will be gone in about five days.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Agree on the nutsedge, I get it in my yard, especially in thin or areas i put soil down to start new seeding. Some 24-D should get it under control pretty quickly.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Darrell_KC said:


> Agree on the nutsedge, I get it in my yard, especially in thin or areas i put soil down to start new seeding. Some 24-D should get it under control pretty quickly.


Your going to want sulfentrazone or halosulfuron for nutsedge, 2 4-D isnt labeled for it.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Wow, well im glad I posted. Thats what I have been using but I will change it up. Thanks @ksturfguy


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Although it looks like nutsedge, would need closer up photos for more accurate Identification. Sedge Hammer is a solid choice if it is.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I would double-check the ID before using something special for killing sedges. Check this post for reference.


ken-n-nancy said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> > Is this nutsedge?
> ...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That could be annual ryegrass, crabgrass or a sedge. You need better pictures. Take closer images and pull a few to see the entire weed.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

My guess it's yellow sedge 
It's going on in my neighbors yards too.


----------



## sars4619 (Jun 30, 2019)

Ecubed said:


> Although it looks like nutsedge, would need closer up photos for more accurate Identification. Sedge Hammer is a solid choice if it is.


I have added some more pics. Looking like Nutsedge from all of your comments...


----------



## sars4619 (Jun 30, 2019)

social port said:


> I would double-check the ID before using something special for killing sedges. Check this post for reference.
> 
> 
> ken-n-nancy said:
> ...


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Third grass does not look like a Sedge. My guess is Annual Rye or Crab grass.



sars4619 said:


>


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

sars4619 said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> > Although it looks like nutsedge, would need closer up photos for more accurate Identification. Sedge Hammer is a solid choice if it is.
> ...


The first 2 (from the left) definitely look like nutsedge. Not sure what that 3rd one is though.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

sars4619 said:


>


As others have mentioned, the triangular stem in the above pic makes for a definitive ID as a sedge. However, also as others have mentioned, in the pic showing three separate weeds, the rightmost weed looks like something different.


----------



## sars4619 (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone : Appreciate it - I am going to attack it with the Sedge Ender or Sedge Hammer.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Sedge hammer worked great for me. When you mix it use all . Does not store well after mixed.


----------



## sars4619 (Jun 30, 2019)

Quick update and a Question -
I spot treated it and something is working as it has turned yellow. Waiting on it to turn brown and just die.

Should I do a 2nd treatment spray?
And when should I over seed? Can I do that now or wait until it has fully turned brown.
Does it fully disappear when I cut the grass?

Cheers!!


----------

